# Update : he did it again



## digitalangel (1 December 2013)

So gutted . He bolted again today . Nothing taken away and I was on the yard watching him and he had his had down grazing as he had been all morning buddy #2 was next to him and buddy #1 the other side . Turned my back and heard a bang and Hed tried to jump the 5ft metal gate , succeeded but dented it and he was off past all his buddies past all my other horses in a straight line over another 4.5ft post and rail fence and into the neighbours field in the same general direction as before - the road . There was a horse in neighbours field but he ignored him and jumped 2 more of neighbours post and electric away from their horse before pulling up lame next to the road . It took us 20 mins to catch him but got him in the end . He didnt want to come near us . If he hadn't hurt himself he would have kept going . again I'm at a loss to explain why he did this if he was anxious for company surely he would have gone to his buddies not away from them . Or been calling or generally unsettled . Its weird he did the same thing as last time a straight line bolt and away from the security of the other horses and the yard . He's cut his knee as has a fat hock. He wasnt jumping to get in with other horses it just seemed like he wanted to leave . 

I'm starting to think he doesn't like me lol ! But the upside is that I know he can jump ! Downside is he's now lame so more vet bills on the way and I'm now seriously concerned about wethet he will ever come right . It had all been going so well . 


Wine please !


----------



## cptrayes (1 December 2013)

Seriously, having followed your story right through, I'd spend only a little more money on an ulcer scoping and then have the horse put down if you find none.

That is truly crazy behaviour and you could not pay me any money that would make me sit on it.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 December 2013)

Oh bu**er.

I'd call time on him now if I were you. Goodness only knows what is triggering him to do this. You were doing so well too.


----------



## Love (1 December 2013)

So sorry to hear this op  sorry I have nothing helpful to say just couldn't read and run


----------



## MasterBenedict (1 December 2013)

Oh no  

Something sounds seriously not right with this horse. I would get the vet out to do a full work up and see if there is anything at all physically wrong that might be causing this. If psychological I'm afraid there would only be one answer for me. No one could blame you. 

Really sorry to hear this after the progress you were making.


----------



## RubysGold (1 December 2013)

Oh no! I thought he was doing so well, such a shame hes done it again! 
sounds like something wrong mentally to me, to just suddenly go with no rhyme or reason :S but don't listen to me, I'm no expert!! 
hope you can sort him


----------



## Equinus (1 December 2013)

How awful. And it was all going so well. Do you think that something in his head is triggering this behaviour? There doesn't seem to be an environmental problem.

I do really feel for you, he sounds quite dangerous and I would be very suspicious of the lack of info from his former owner.

No help from me, sorry. I wish you well and hope he heals soon.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 December 2013)

Wouldn't be happy with this at all, I would be worried about him causing an accident for others.  If I couldn't contain him while I found out what was wrong with him, I'd put him down.


----------



## POLLDARK (1 December 2013)

My worry would also be for an innocent walker, adult or child, who may easily get seriously injured. I would consider PTS as it doesn't sound completely sane behaviour even for a horse.


----------



## 3Beasties (1 December 2013)

Oh no,  just when you thought it was going so well 

Are you still pursuing returning him to his old owners?  I think you would have every right to take him back. 

If not then I would be very concerned about this behaviour and seriously be thinking about his future.


----------



## Ibblebibble (1 December 2013)

oh no  sounds very odd to bolt from the field :\ so sorry OP it sounded like you had turned a corner with him in your last posts but now it's back to square one, how upsetting


----------



## L&M (1 December 2013)

I am so sorry.........

When you have the vet out have a good discussion - it could be pain related or a neurological problem, and I know brain tumours can make horses behave very irrationally. I am not suggesting he has any of these one but are things to consider.

Tbh if you don't find an explanation pdq I would be looking at pts - otherwise he could seriously damage himself, or others, and you will have to live with that on your conscience.

Poor you and poor horse and what a sh**ty situation to be in.


----------



## windand rain (1 December 2013)

Well I agree with the others he has had his chance and he would be safer and happier to quietly go to sleep permanently He sounds like he may have a serious problem possibly a brain tumour


----------



## digitalangel (1 December 2013)

Very upsetting and ive wracked my brains to try and undetstand why he's doing this and I can't think of anything that Would have set him off . There were no cars or traffic or loud noises to upset him and everything was peaceful and quiet . It's almost like he got stung or something to go from that settled and happy to blind bolt . But there are no insects here !  And it's amazing that he ran past / away from the other horses and yard and an exact straight line from field gate to next door . Neighbour have been particularly understanding considering he took down 2 of their fences churned up their field and set their horse off  although I may be Cadbury roses best customer by now . I could understand it is he just jumped fences to another horse but he didn't he jumped away from both mine and the neighbours. 

I am desperately trying to remain positive in this situation by looming at bright sides but in seriously struggling .


----------



## Polos Mum (1 December 2013)

I have seen a brain tumour make a horse behave very oddly, maybe talk to your vet about what test he could have done to rule out major neuro problems.


----------



## MyBoyChe (1 December 2013)

Havent commented before but I have been following your updates.  Really sorry to hear this after you did seem to be making good progress.  I think the sad fact is that you have a horse with issues that you werent expecting to be dealing with, whatever the reasons for that (and you may never get to the bottom of it).  It does sound like a potentially dangerous situation, both for you and any innocent bystander who happens to get in the way.  Unless you have the funds and/or inclination to have the very best vets try and find the cause (and Im fairly sure there will be a neurological issue from the random nature of his behaviour) I would PTS.  If you are able to pursue the sellers for miss selling, then so much the better, but I dont now whether this would ever be provable.  I do feel for you though, must be an awful situation to find yourself in x


----------



## MadBlackLab (1 December 2013)

MasterBenedict said:



			Oh no  

Something sounds seriously not right with this horse. I would get the vet out to do a full work up and see if there is anything at all physically wrong that might be causing this. If psychological I'm afraid there would only be one answer for me. No one could blame you. 

Really sorry to hear this after the progress you were making.
		
Click to expand...

This. I'm so sorry OP you had done so well. You must be so gutted


----------



## Orangehorse (1 December 2013)

Poor you, I feel for you in this situation.  Trouble is, this is not normal horse behaviour.  They jump fences and escape if they want company, or are hungry, or very frightened.  To bolt away from familiar surroundings is unusualy.  To not want to stay with other horses is unusual.

The "very frightened" might be the answer, but what is causing this?  Sudden pain somewhere, he is running away from it?  Is his eyesight not right?  What a horrid situation to be in.


----------



## cptrayes (1 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Very upsetting and ive wracked my brains to try and undetstand why he's doing this and I can't think of anything that Would have set him off . There were no cars or traffic or loud noises to upset him and everything was peaceful and quiet . It's almost like he got stung or something to go from that settled and happy to blind bolt . But there are no insects here !  And it's amazing that he ran past / away from the other horses and yard and an exact straight line from field gate to next door . Neighbour have been particularly understanding considering he took down 2 of their fences churned up their field and set their horse off  although I may be Cadbury roses best customer by now . I could understand it is he just jumped fences to another horse but he didn't he jumped away from both mine and the neighbours. 

I am desperately trying to remain positive in this situation by looming at bright sides but in seriously struggling .
		
Click to expand...


DA it doesn't really matter why he did it. It's seriously disturbed and dangerous behaviour even if there was a trigger. And any trigger could happen again, and next time he may hurt or kill someone.

Personally, I'd spend no more money on this horse, nor would I risk anyone finding out that he will also do it ridden.


----------



## honetpot (1 December 2013)

I was really pleased for you when he seemed to be settling but after this cut your loses and PTS. You will never really trust him and its going to be a lot of heartache if he does it again and injures a bystander. I have a four year old 14.2 cob type that I have not had time to break that I would gladly give you if he goes.


----------



## digitalangel (1 December 2013)

I found a suspect fb  post by the seller talking about a horse bolting but they told me categorically he did not bolt . Might have been him or might not . Hes been green and a bit strong and slightly nappy ridden I put it down to change of tack and spent last night ordering new bit and bridle . Sigh . The I Lu weird thing he does that I have seen is roll his eyes upwards - I've never seen it before in a non appy horse and I don't mean while yawning but when just standing there his pupils will roll skywards . 
Will be speaking to vet tomorrow .  I have some savings but I don't want to go down the road of expensive investigations to find the outcome will be the same . I can't put my finger what the trigger is I Inspected the field he had hay and grazing didn't act frightened when we caught him wasn't shaking or snorting and went back in his box .


----------



## digitalangel (1 December 2013)

Oh my goodness honeypot u have just teared up at your post that is very generous . Yes it is true I can't afford to replace if he does go so that is very sweet .

Going to speak to the vet about next steps .


----------



## MadBlackLab (1 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			I found a suspect fb  post by the seller talking about a horse bolting but they told me categorically he did not bolt . Might have been him or might not . Hes been green and a bit strong and slightly nappy ridden I put it down to change of tack and spent last night ordering new bit and bridle . Sigh . The I Lu weird thing he does that I have seen is roll his eyes upwards - I've never seen it before in a non appy horse and I don't mean while yawning but when just standing there his pupils will roll skywards . 
Will be speaking to vet tomorrow .  I have some savings but I don't want to go down the road of expensive investigations to find the outcome will be the same . I can't put my finger what the trigger is I Inspected the field he had hay and grazing didn't act frightened when we caught him wasn't shaking or snorting and went back in his box .
		
Click to expand...

Is it possible he has some form of seizure? Be worth asking the vet and if unfortunately if it is there will only be one treatment and that be PTS


----------



## ihatework (1 December 2013)

You've done the right thing by this horse up until now, you have given him a second chance and taken things slowly.

Given he is an intended sell on in your shoes I would be calling the hunt tomorrow. It would hurt me to do it but I think you need to cut your losses. Your time and money would be better spent on a safer horse.


----------



## Ibblebibble (1 December 2013)

have a good honest talk with the vet, but no one will blame you if you decide PTS is the way to go, a bolting horse with no self preservation instinct is too big a risk.x


----------



## Goldenstar (1 December 2013)

```

```
I am so sorry , I think a second chance was a fair thing to give him but I personally don't think I would give him a third .
I would speak to the vet and see what they have to say about the eye rolling thing but I would not bankrupt myself over him.
You could try  return him and attempt to get your money back I think I would PTS before someone get hurt.
Poor horse it's very sad .


----------



## doriangrey (1 December 2013)

I thought you were so good to give him a second chance, but imo this is not normal horse behaviour.  I hope you can get some recompense and I'd be asking a few pertinent questions from the seller.  So sad, but this horse is a danger to himself and others.  Sorry OP.


----------



## MadBlackLab (1 December 2013)

honetpot said:



			I was really pleased for you when he seemed to be settling but after this cut your loses and PTS. You will never really trust him and its going to be a lot of heartache if he does it again and injures a bystander. I have a four year old 14.2 cob type that I have not had time to break that I would gladly give you if he goes.
		
Click to expand...

That is a lovely kind thing. Its nice to see that kindness is not lost


----------



## Booboos (1 December 2013)

Oh my goodness what a nightmare. The first time you could put down to nerves at new yard and bad luck but now it's becoming very weird. See what the vet says but I think you may have to make a tough decision. I am so sorry.


----------



## meesha (1 December 2013)

So sorry to hear he has done it again, I offered before safe secure fields with permanent company and if you think it will make a difference then the offer stands but........I also would be considering pts at this point after speaking with the vet, in an way you are lucky u witnessed it as you now know that there seems to be no real environmental trigger.

Tbh if he wants out then my hedges and big ditches won't stop him either.  Can't remember if you are close to the dealer you bought from, only thought is he is trying to go back there (still doesn't make any real sense though as does it out of blue).


----------



## ridefast (1 December 2013)

There could be many causes, or no cause for this. It is not normal for a horse to do this, regardless of what/if anything caused it. I think it's time to PTS. You gave him the benefit of the doubt last time, I really don't think it's worth it this time. I understand it's easy to say this and a lot harder to make that decision when looking at a healthy young horse, so I hope this hasn't come across nasty in any way.


----------



## L&M (1 December 2013)

And what happens if he does it when you are on board........doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## LittleGinger (1 December 2013)

Oh digitalangel, so sorry to hear this.

I must confess I was thinking brain damage or tumour too. Sadly, I do think there is a lot of truth in one of the posts above (cptrayes? Can't remember) about spending time to find a trigger or cause potentially being too dangerous a risk to take.

I wish you all the best and good luck, but also I think you would find a lot of support on here should you decide that PTS is the best thing for him.


----------



## Flame_ (1 December 2013)

Sorry to hear this. I'm with everyone who thinks a second chance was the right thing to do but a third chance would be too high a risk to people's safety. If you want to keep working with him, and I might IIWY, I'd be doing it with him kept stabled except for horsewalker and or indoor school turnout.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (1 December 2013)

Very sorry to hear this, and nothing to add to others comments.  Your commonsense approach shines through and you will undoubtedly make the best decision based on the knowledge gained.  Lovely offer there from Honetpot too.


----------



## Bobbly (1 December 2013)

OP, I'm so sorry to read this, I hope you can come to a conclusion quickly and close the door on it. The kindness of others is enormous. Best Wishes.


----------



## Clodagh (1 December 2013)

DA - I'm so sorry to hear he did it again. I was so pleased when I read your update with him.
Please be careful.
I have to add to the PTS vote here, I'm so sorry.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (1 December 2013)

DA, I am afraid it actually doesn't matter what is causing it - the outcome is very dangerous, what if he runs in front of a car or over a child!! I am afraid 
I think cptrayes is right, I wouldn't spend any more money trying to sort it out, Sorry. you were very generous to forgive him the first time. would you ever trust him to ride?


----------



## digitalangel (1 December 2013)

Thank you for all the lovely responses . It really really really means a lot .


----------



## fusspot (1 December 2013)

I am so sorry to read about your horse.We had a livery that suddenly for no reason started to have a seizure,he didn't gallop but one day he was being schooled and the owner said that all of a sudden she could not turn him-thank god she got straight off,couldn't see anything wrong with him but he literally just started almost bolting in walk,climbed out of the arena,tried to walk over a car and through a window and we literally could not stop him just going where he wanted,he had this strange look in his eye and was totally switched off to everything around him,he went down a couple of times but just got up and carried on walking through and over everyone and everything.It was one of the most frightening experiences which lasted about 10 minutes.Vet came out,gave him the once over and gave him some medication for a few days,hoped it was a one off.Owner rode him for a few weeks after but just could not trust it not too happen again so retired him,6 weeks later he was in the field and it happened again.Sadly the owner had him pts as she was not willing to risk riding him or risk anyone else on him,luckily nobody got hurt but it could have been so different as there was absolutely no stopping him.The vets said that it was some type of seizure and even if they got to the bottom of it they couldn't guarantee medication would work.I would def speak to your vet but it's really not normal and  whatever happens it sounds like you have tried everything and tried to give the horse a good chance but sadly at times you have to admit defeat.Horses for many of us are a let out from work and life and are meant to give us happiness-don't feel guilty at having to make that decision and maybe think about the lovely offer from the other poster.Sorry about the essay but wanted you to know that I have experienced something very similar in the past.Good Luck.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 December 2013)

Oh DA - I'm so gutted for you. I have to agree with everyone who's said that it would be unwise to give him another chance. He could do it again and kill someone or himself.


----------



## Fairynuff (1 December 2013)

I knew a horse who would be fine then out of the blue would run. He didn't bother to jump anything in his way, he went through. He was PTS after he ran during a 3 day event, lucky enough during the sj phase. Autopsy came up with a brain tumour. I wouldn't wait for another episode, I would PTS now. It must be awful for you


----------



## lastchancer (1 December 2013)

Oh this is very sad, I remember the original post about him bolting and the later, more hopeful ones. It does sound like some kind of brain problem, he's almost certainly running from pain when he goes off like that. Even if you could find the cause how likely is it to be treatable? 
Of course it's your horse and your choice but it does sound like PTS might be the most sensible solution, and Honeypots offer is a very generous one.


----------



## RoyalGreyGlory (1 December 2013)

i'm so sorry  I don't want to read and run but I can't offer you anything but my support- i'm sure you'll do what is best for him in the end x


----------



## RunToEarth (1 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			DA it doesn't really matter why he did it. It's seriously disturbed and dangerous behaviour even if there was a trigger. And any trigger could happen again, and next time he may hurt or kill someone.

Personally, I'd spend no more money on this horse, nor would I risk anyone finding out that he will also do it ridden.
		
Click to expand...

This. You are a very decent person in giving him a second chance and in investing time now the seller has turned her back. The buck needs to stop with you, and I agree with cpt that you need to PTS before it ends up injuring someone. 

Horses who bolt blind in fields for no good reason also bolt under saddle for the same no reason.  From experience, you do not want to be on that horse when something goes inside and he goes, because it really will affect your confidence.


----------



## Shysmum (1 December 2013)

OMG, I am so very sorry to read this !  I've just told my hubs about it, and am welling up. How awful for you. 

Imho, as others have said, this horse is dangerous. You have done so well by him, and have given a chance, which not many others would have. But there has to be a cut off point, and I am so sorry, but he has reached it. You cannot risk yourself or others any more.  It does sound neurological. 

I am devastated for you, I really am. Huge (((HUGS))). x


----------



## lula (1 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Seriously, having followed your story right through, I'd spend only a little more money on an ulcer scoping and then have the horse put down if you find none.

That is truly crazy behaviour and you could not pay me any money that would make me sit on it.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree with cptrayes.

You have given this horse a chance to prove the last time when he nearly caused a traffic pile up bolting 5miles down an A road wasnt a one off. He has let you down. Really sounds like this horse has a behavioral or neurological problem that may never be cured and is down right dangerous to himself and others.

Id have him PTS and soon.


----------



## Amymay (1 December 2013)

Don't know what to say sorry.


----------



## southerncomfort (1 December 2013)

I really am sorry to read this.  You absolutely did the right thing to give him a second chance.  I really don't know what I'd do in your shoes but he sounds like a dangerous horse to have around.  


The only other possible cause I could think of that is a trapped nerve somewhere.  A trapped nerve can feel like a lightening bolt and could really terrify a horse I suppose.  On the other hand, as others have suggested, it could be a tumour.

I have a vague memory of Mark Rashid mentioning a horse with similar behaviour in of his books.  Apparently the horse was very inbred.  As the horse came from a stud, I wonder if this is a possibility.    I have no personal experience of this so it might not be relevant but thought I'd mention it.

Very sad whatever the cause, but you must keep yourself safe.   x


----------



## digitalangel (1 December 2013)

Having had a bit of a cry and a think I do believe there's something nqr in his head . His behaviour isn't normal so vet tomorrow morning see what he thinks is the best course of action is but I think in my heart of hearts I will have to let him go (( looking at the bigger picture I can't keep him safe and I truly believe if I couldnt others would struggle and I didn't buy him for keeps and I couldn't sell him on now because the risk would be too great .


----------



## cptrayes (1 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Having had a bit of a cry and a think I do believe there's something nqr in his head . His behaviour isn't normal so vet tomorrow morning see what he thinks is the best course of action is but I think in my heart of hearts I will have to let him go (( looking at the bigger picture I can't keep him safe and I truly believe if I couldnt others would struggle and I didn't buy him for keeps and I couldn't sell him on now because the risk would be too great .
		
Click to expand...

I think we'll all support you if that's the decision tomorrow DA. I hope your vet gives you a clear steer on this, but if not I'd call the hunt anyway. So sorry that what should have been a fun project has turned out this way for you.


----------



## fusspot (1 December 2013)

If pts is the route you decide to take,After reading your story,anybody who gives you a hard time does not deserve the time.It is not a decision you will take lightly and you have tried but sometimes there is only one choice.


----------



## Shysmum (1 December 2013)

Agree with CP - we will all support you.  Just so very sad things have turned out like this.


----------



## zigzag (1 December 2013)

I would PTS, he could kill someone next time, doesn't matter what the reason is or why he is doing it.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 December 2013)

You gave him every chance, but he is a danger to himself and to others. PTS is the kindest thing for him. 

So sorry for you as you have tried so hard to make it work.


----------



## ester (1 December 2013)

DA sorry to read this having only just caught up with your ridden photo post yesterday. There has to be something amiss for him to do that and trusting him not to do it ridden either with you or in the future is a pretty big risk IMO. The eyes skyward certainly sounds a bit odd too. Hats off to you completely for persevering since the first episode (after which you didn't always get the most helpful of responses!).


----------



## Patterdale (1 December 2013)

So sorry to read this. 

I have to echo what most other posters have said. 
If you do decide to PTS I would probably ask for a PM as it may well give you some much-needed answers for closure.


----------



## Spring Feather (1 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Having had a bit of a cry and a think I do believe there's something nqr in his head . His behaviour isn't normal so vet tomorrow morning see what he thinks is the best course of action is but I think in my heart of hearts I will have to let him go (( looking at the bigger picture I can't keep him safe and I truly believe if I couldnt others would struggle and I didn't buy him for keeps and I couldn't sell him on now because the risk would be too great .
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry to read that he has gone and done this again.  I would have returned him immediately to his previous owner the first time he did it, you decided to give him a second chance which was admirable of you however he clearly has something psychologically amiss.  I am not one for suggesting PTS willy nilly; your situation is most certainly not one of those situations and if there is no way of returning the horse to the previous owner now then I would also be having him PTS tomorrow.  The horse is unsafe and were he to kill a person or cause a road traffic accident then that would be unforgivable.  So sorry for you.  You tried.


----------



## HazyXmas (1 December 2013)

Really feel for you OP. I wouldn't waste another penny on this horse, he is a danger to himself & other's.

I was offered a 5 yr old 15hh mare this week for a £, her issue was that they couldn't keep her contained! Having read your thread about your horse, i decided that it wasn't worth the worry & agro, a cheap horse can very quickly cost an awful lot of money. 

Poor you, poor horse. Call the hunt & move on.


----------



## Vetwrap (1 December 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Very sorry to read that he has gone and done this again.  I would have returned him immediately to his previous owner the first time he did it, you decided to give him a second chance which was admirable of you however he clearly has something psychologically amiss.  I am not one for suggesting PTS willy nilly; your situation is most certainly not one of those situations and if there is no way of returning the horse to the previous owner now then I would also be having him PTS tomorrow.  The horse is unsafe and were he to kill a person or cause a road traffic accident then that would be unforgivable.  So sorry for you.  You tried.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally.  I am so sorry to read that he has bolted again.  Personally though, I wouldn't go down the PM route, as even finding a reason for the behaviour is not going to change a thing, at that point.  It sounds harsh, but you have to think of your safety and that of anyone who comes into contact with him.
I'm really very sorry.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (1 December 2013)

Ok.
Enough is enough.
I thought you were being too quick/ not giving him a chance and I was glad to see you give him that chance ( and still think that was the right thing to do at that point and that it could have been handled a bit diff).

Having done it again, I think you would be sensible to get rid, in whatever way that needs to be.

What shame  I am sorry .


----------



## ladyt25 (1 December 2013)

So sorry this has happened again as it seemed you were making some great steps. I am a person who believes there is always a reason for this kind of behaviour and don't like to write horses off.

However, this is completely bizarre behaviour and it doesn't seem anything is likely to be able to stop it as so far it is unexplained. If you have also noticed something odd about his eyes then to me that is another sign that something is not right in the horse's brain and is almost like he's getting a shot of something that suddenly tells him to run. It's likened to stories people have said on here about horses having penicillin jabs when it goes a bit wrong and sends horses into a blind run. I think it was commented it was like them having a shot of cocaine to the brain. What your horse is doing sounds similar, almost like an adrenalin shot suddenly for no reason. Therefore, it suggests there is something neurological going on.

Sadly, I do think for yours, his and everyone else's safety it does sound there is only one option for this horse  Really sad as I do feel sorry for him as it's not his fault after all. He sounds terrified and he has no idea why. I still think you need to pursue the dealers though as I cannot believe they hadn't witnessed any of this behaviour and it's disgraceful they didn't do the right thing by this horse as opposed to thinking about lining their pockets 

I really feel for you OP


----------



## Fools Motto (1 December 2013)

Another who would, without further question call the hunt. I'm so sorry, but you have to put other people's safety first. You would never live peacefully if there were to be a serious accident due to the unpredictability of this horse. Sounds like he has a tumour, and that is causing 'wild' behaviour. It is simply not worth continuing.  
I wish you all the best, and am thinking of you at this tough time. Hugs. x


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (1 December 2013)

The eye rolling sounds huge alarm bells IMO, never mind the bolting again. I feel so sorry for you OP and for the horse. But as everyone else has said, it is time to keep yourself and others safe and have this poor horse PTS. Hopefully tomorrow your vet will do the deed and also perhaps give you some back up in a claim against the totally irresponsible dealers who sold this horse on. 

I cannot believe that they weren't aware that this horse has dangerous neurological issues that can never be cured. OK - they can't see inside the horse's brain, who can? But assuming they are breeders/dealers with some years of experience behind them, they MUST have had their suspicions about the horse.


----------



## OldNag (1 December 2013)

I am so sorry. I do think you have done everything you can.  Whatever is causing it, he's dangerous.  What  completely horrible situation to be in. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## webble (1 December 2013)

No advice but sorry to hear this agree no one would blame you if you decided to pts


----------



## willhegofirst (1 December 2013)

I haven't read the whole of this thread, but he sounds the same as my old boy, he was 27 when he started having what I can only describe as panic attacks, he would stare into the distance, shake, break out in sweat, and if you didn't have a very good hold, would go. First time he badly cut his knee. Cross tied for Five weeks etc. he was ok for another year, when it started again, he ended up leaving the field, exiting the yard between the open gate and a car that was leaving, onto a main road, the wrong way round a round about. How he wasn't killed or killed anyone I'll never know. Long story short he was PTS the vet couldn't find any reason for his behaviour. I really feel so very sorry for you I know what you are going through, tho I had owned my lad for 26 years when he started. I have the feeling the vendor know exactly what he was selling. Good luck.


----------



## MadBlackLab (1 December 2013)

MrsJingle said:



			The eye rolling sounds huge alarm bells IMO, never mind the bolting again. I feel so sorry for you OP and for the horse. But as everyone else has said, it is time to keep yourself and others safe and have this poor horse PTS. Hopefully tomorrow your vet will do the deed and also perhaps give you some back up in a claim against the totally irresponsible dealers who sold this horse on. 

I cannot believe that they weren't aware that this horse has dangerous neurological issues that can never be cured. OK - they can't see inside the horse's brain, who can? But assuming they are breeders/dealers with some years of experience behind them, they MUST have had their suspicions about the horse. 

Click to expand...

Makes you wonder did they breed this horse or did they buy the horse, realise its problem and sold it on. What ever is the truth at least OP is doing the responsible thing


----------



## YasandCrystal (1 December 2013)

honetpot said:



			I was really pleased for you when he seemed to be settling but after this cut your loses and PTS. You will never really trust him and its going to be a lot of heartache if he does it again and injures a bystander. I have a four year old 14.2 cob type that I have not had time to break that I would gladly give you if he goes.
		
Click to expand...

This is so kind and caring of you honetpot - sending you hugs DA - horrid situation. Keep safe and get your vets advice,


----------



## Bigbenji (1 December 2013)

I'm another who was glad you gave him a second chance but jeeze op! Not good. 

If he were mine and I had him pts I would go down the pm route if only for closure. 

The fact the 'breeders' were not even bothered to respond to you when you first raised concerns speaks volumes to me. 

Good luck with the vet tomorrow and above everything else keep yourself safe.


----------



## Saneta (1 December 2013)

I still believe you are a truly remarkable person who, against all the odds, tried to do the best thing by your horse.  I don't know you, but couldn't bear to read that you've been seriously injured or worse, because you didn't want to give up on this fella.  So, from all the postings, and your description of this latest event, it sounds like he suffered some kind of fit, possibly brought on by a brain tumour.  If this is the case, how realistic is it that he could be cured?  Probably not, so you only have one possible course of action, and out of the genuine affection you have already have for him, the kindest thing you can do for him is to pts.
If it was me, and I could afford it, I would have a pm to satisfy my curiosity, but to be honest, it won't change anything, so perhaps better to spend any money on a new horse.  Huge hugs to you anyway, whatever you decide.  It must help you to know so many people on here are supporting you, I do hope so...


----------



## digitalangel (1 December 2013)

Thank you. thanks so everyone. its not an easy decision for me to make and ive been in tears most of the afternoon/evening. youre all so supportive, thank you. seriously.


----------



## digitalangel (1 December 2013)

As for a new horse, i really cant afford one. I have 2 oldies (18 and 22 ) my young comp horse (7yo) who is about to go in for his PSD op and a pony thats too small for me. I cant look at spending more money on a horse, ive already lost quite a lot on this one. Ill just have to suck it up drive the lorry instead lol! I can ride my oldie 18 yo but hes not up for much more than low level work and we are out of BD points to compete low level unaff.  so i guess HC for me or quiet schooling.


----------



## EventingMum (1 December 2013)

I haven't commented till now but really feel for you being in such a difficult position.  It's very worrying that this has happened again and certainly isn't normal behaviour. I think your concerns are totally justified and hope your vet helps you to reach a decision that you are eventually comfortable with.  I also hope that perhaps someone will offer you a ride on a horse in the short term to help fill the gap that this horse was meant to fill.


----------



## Shysmum (1 December 2013)

What about taking on a rescue horse - something that will totally appreciate what you have to offer ?


----------



## Equestriangirl123 (1 December 2013)

Best thing you can do is to get a good vet out and give him a thorough check . It could be the smallest thing or it could be something major setting him off like this . If you have him PTS before having a thorough check you will constantly be kicking yourself and asking yourself questions because you will never get to the bottom of the problem ! I know how awful it must be though for you , I can imagine you are having sleepless nights from the worry .
A horse at my yard used to jump out constantly , one time he was found around 5 miles away near a cliff ! Turned out he didn't like being turned out and preffered being in a stable 24/7 he also had trouble with his eyes . My friend sold him on as of the worry and he's now doing absolutely fine due to being kept in . 
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## ladyt25 (1 December 2013)

It is a very sad situation but, I still really think you have a case against the vendors of this horse and, truly hope you are compensated and I feel you need to fight them for this.

I know you're probably not thinking this right now as the horse's welfare and your emotions are the immediate concern. However, I think you have a case and I really hope your vet supports you. I am not sure if you can get blood test to confirm/deny any type of tumour? I am just thinking if you are insured (although I guess this is likely to fall within the 14 day period?) then, getting a diagnosis prior to having the horse PTS may at least enable you to be able to be compensated through that route. 

I know how crappy you must be feeling (having just lost a horse, then our dog and then having my dad taken to hospital yesterday, this month has not been good!), but at the end of the day, you are doing what is right for this horse. The poor thing is obviously not in control of what is happening and there does not seem to be anyway this horse can be kept safe from himself.


----------



## Pigeon (1 December 2013)

Is he an appy?

I would get his eyes checked, and do a sound reaction test. They are prone to sight and hearing issues, and a bit of a shot in the dark, but perhaps it could be something like tinnitus (my granddad had this where he would hear sudden loud crashes and bangs) - just a thought.


----------



## Echo Bravo (1 December 2013)

PTS! before he either kills himself or next time some driving on the road.


----------



## hayinamanger (1 December 2013)

DA, I am so sorry this has happened and the thought that you were riding him yesterday leaves me cold.

I agree with cptrayes, for me it would mean the end of the road for this horse.


----------



## cptrayes (1 December 2013)

Equestriangirl123 said:



			Best thing you can do is to get a good vet out and give him a thorough check . It could be the smallest thing or it could be something major setting him off like this . If you have him PTS before having a thorough check you will constantly be kicking yourself and asking yourself questions because you will never get to the bottom of the problem ! I know how awful it must be though for you , I can imagine you are having sleepless nights from the worry .
A horse at my yard used to jump out constantly , one time he was found around 5 miles away near a cliff ! Turned out he didn't like being turned out and preffered being in a stable 24/7 he also had trouble with his eyes . My friend sold him on as of the worry and he's now doing absolutely fine due to being kept in . 
Fingers crossed for you
		
Click to expand...

There is no point in paying for any more checks. The reaction is extreme. If the horse is capable of that extreme a reaction to something which can be easily fixed, there is simply no way of knowing what other minor issue may make it do the same again, with worse consequences next time.


----------



## cptrayes (1 December 2013)

Pigeon said:



			Is he an appy?

I would get his eyes checked, and do a sound reaction test. They are prone to sight and hearing issues, and a bit of a shot in the dark, but perhaps it could be something like tinnitus (my granddad had this where he would hear sudden loud crashes and bangs) - just a thought.
		
Click to expand...




It is an Appy but who in their right minds would keep it alive with eye/hearing issues?  DA will simply be spending more money for the same result, a horse that is too dangerous to be left alive.


----------



## sarahann1 (1 December 2013)

Aww, rubbish, so sorry to hear this DA, been following since your first thread and like others I was really happy to read he was seemingly starting to settle. 

All the very best for the vet visit tomorrow, you have a huge number of people supporting you from afar, myself included.


----------



## ladyt25 (1 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			It is an Appy but who in their right minds would keep it alive with eye/hearing issues?  DA will simply be spending more money for the same result, a horse that is too dangerous to be left alive.
		
Click to expand...

I do have to agree with this. As said, I am usually in the camp of trying everything and worst case scenario retire BUT even as a very soft person, I can't see any option for this horse. OP just has to be grateful this did not happen when they were on board!

The only one possible reason I would try any other options is if the horse had some kind of virus/infection that was causing a severe reaction like this but I think that is highly unlikely as that would be progressive and not cause such random, unpredictable behaviour. Christ, I have known some erratic horses in my time but non that would just run for no reason.

You could maybe find some excuse for it if, like another poster, the horses was merely being a  bit of a swine and heading back to a nearby yard it had been on previously. However, this is not the case it would seem and the horse is going from 100% normal, grazing happily in a field to taking off without any thought (other than it's actually jumping obstacles in it's way!). I highly doubt there is a cure for this and, even if a vet thought there was, could you ever 100% trust it not to do it again?


----------



## claracanter (1 December 2013)

So sorry to read this OP.


----------



## 5bs (1 December 2013)

Hi sorry this has happened again,I don't know if you remembered but I pmd you first time saying I would have PTS then. Please do not you or anybody else get on this horse, you should have no guilt what so ever in having him PTS but the guilt if something happens to someone else through this horses potential unpredictable behaviour would haunt you forever. Cut your losses it's better he ends his days with you if he did go back to the dealer and you got your money back, would you honestly feel comfortable knowing they will more than lightly pass it on again.

The horse we had that nearly ended in disaster cost us £5000 but it was my duty that he ended his days with us , he also was a lunatic I traced him back and found out he was a very dangerous horse with his previous owner and you would never have a clear conscience selling him on knowing what he has done. The horse does not know tomorrow.


----------



## Loubidy (1 December 2013)

Unfortunately I'm on the pts side. I can't see there being any good reason for such an extreme reaction and what if a car hits him next time?


----------



## crabbymare (1 December 2013)

Very sorry to hear he has done it again after you trying so hard to give him a second chance. in a way its good that it happened when it did because you now know that there does not need to be anything specific to trigger the behaviour so whatever does start him off os something inside him that you have no control over. if he was mine I would be giving him a huge net of hay and a feed with carrots or whatever he likes in it and then having the vet or hunt pts while he is in a happy mental place and before he seriously hurts someone


----------



## Adopter (1 December 2013)

Just caught up with this latest update.  DA I can not add anything that has not already been said.  So very sad for you after appearing to make progress this is devastating.

Sending hugs, have an honest discussion with your vet tomorrow, you will make the right decision.


----------



## laurac2896 (1 December 2013)

If the vet can't find anything, do you think it would be worth trying a horse behaviourist? I tried a lovely woman called Melanie Watson, she was my last hope as everybody was telling me that my horse had no hope and he was just plain dangerous when I first bought him, but 2 and a half weeks with Melanie and he's an angel now and has been ever since. I was really sceptical but she really was my last hope for him and it worked out in the end. Maybe this is not an option, but just wanted to mention it x


----------



## YorksG (2 December 2013)

So sorry to hear that this has happened. Do you know his breeding? I ask because I am aware of a couple of Appaloosa breeders who are perhaps best described as less than scrupulous! One sells on as unregistered those who dish and have umbilical hernias, the other tells rather tall tales about what has happened to the parents of youngstock, leading to their early demise, with youngstock that co-incendtaly don't make it to two years old. These breeders are at opposite ends of the country from each other. There are some good honest appy breeders, thank goodness, but would be interested to know who your boy was bred by.


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

Thanks everyone.
Re his eyes, i dont think he would have jumped electric if he had bad eyesight   I just keep running it over and over in my head. It was very similar to the first time, even the route he took was similar, except he jumped into the neighbours instead of the back field this time it means he had to jump more fences to get to the road. And there was no reason for it. My old Sjer was a habitual fence jumper, he used to jump in and out of fields if he was bored or hungry, but he would never go anywhere after he had jumped it and normally jumped in to be friends with the horse next door! The worst he ever did was jump out in my old place but then just walked/trotted to the horses at the yard next door. This horse flat out galloped from his field, out of my property, into next door and just kept going. He only stopped because he was head-bobbing lame and realised he probably couldnt jump any more.

To the lovely person who offered a place for him - thats very sweet but i couldnt hand on heart pass him on because as you say if he wants to go not much is going to hold him. And he definitely wanted to leave. I dont live in a very built up area, i live in a tiny village that is very peaceful and quiet and my other horses are all very happy here. Im sure my livery whos on here will also attest to this. 

Im researching options for the likely outcome after a frank chat with the vet in the morning. As for PM etc i will leave it up to vet to decide if its worth investigating.


----------



## lastchancer (2 December 2013)

All the best for tomorrow, a very tough time for you.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 December 2013)

Being a person who has been truly bolted with (baled out) I would advise PTS for this poor chap. I feel for you DA *hugs*


----------



## Jackster14 (2 December 2013)

So sorry to hear this after reading about the progress you have made with him.  I'm of the same opinion as most, wouldn't waste money investigating reasons and PTS ASAP.  As bad as you feel now, it would be ten times worse if he did it again and someone got in the way.  Doesn't bear thinking about. I hope you can get some compensation from the breeder.


----------



## MrsNorris (2 December 2013)

Just caught up with this, so sorry that he's done it again. Was so pleased to see you aboard him on saturday with everything seemingly ok, and now this, you must be gutted.

Remembered something I was researching a while ago, could be relevent to him, quoted from http://www.vetstream.com/equis/Content/Disease/dis01399 

"Partial seizures result in localized clinical signs; facial or limb twitch, compulsive running, self-mutilation; and are focal in origin within the cerebral cortex."

'Compulsive running' seems to sum him up, I would also pts I'm afraid, as just too dangerous to continue with him. 

Best of luck with everything, and do try to get some redress from the breeders, they shouldn't be allowed to get away with this.


----------



## BBH (2 December 2013)

I haven't read all the replies but did read your earlier thread .

Because your horse behaves like this for no reason I'd get him checked for a brain tumour.

My horse would behave normally one minute and then explode, you could be trotting down the long side quite happily and then out of nowhere he would rear and buck and twist himself inside out, like a switch in his head went off.

We couldn't get to the bottom of things and it was only when he got an eye ulcer did the vet discover the tumour.

The day a horse becomes dangerous to himself and others with no chance of recovery is the day he has to be PTS no matter how hard .


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

Thank you everyone. I have spoken to vet and also BHS friends at the end service ( amazing ). My hunt dont take livestock anymore so have recommended a ' farm services ' who i believe operate on behalf of. Theyre going to give me a call to do it in the next 24/48 hours to do ' the deed ' i just have to figure out the best place /etc 

There was someone on here who is friends with the breeder, have sent a PM to see if she could get him taken back, theyre not answering the phone to me.


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

i am now officially bawling my eyes out.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			i am now officially bawling my eyes out.
		
Click to expand...

Big hugs hun sorry can't be of more help but me plus everyone else on this thread think you have done an amazing job by giving him a 2nd chance and we all support you 100%.


----------



## dianchi (2 December 2013)

Oh DA I am so sorry, and its horrid and its tough but deep down im sure its the right call.

Shocking behaviour by the breeders however

Big virtual hug and chocolate xx


----------



## Costypop (2 December 2013)

Hugs to you! Xxxx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			i am now officially bawling my eyes out.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry, this situation sucks beyond belief, you are doing the right thing.


----------



## Jenna1406 (2 December 2013)

After following this story.  I am really sorry that it has come to this but I think you have made the right choice.  You gave him a chance but it hasnt worked out.


----------



## SadKen (2 December 2013)

I am so sorry, I followed all of the threads you'd put up DA, I think you've made the right decision. 

It is better for him to go quietly and never feel that fear again, better for you that you won't be injured by him, and better for everyone around you that he doesn't bolt again and cause accident or injury to any passers by (children, drivers - I still can't forget that police TV show with the loose horses on the road - heartstopping). 

It is terrible that you have been put in this position by the breeders, who have acted callously with no regard for your safety or for a horse they bred and supposedly cared for.  

The info you put up about his eyes rolling upward does sound like a seizure, something neurological to me.  

Wishing you hugs and strength for the days ahead.  I also hope you find a new horse to work with, as I think you sound like a wonderful caring owner who is prepared to work hard with a difficult or even dangerous horse.  There is surely a rescue horse out there somewhere who would learn a lot being with you.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 December 2013)

honetpot said:



			I was really pleased for you when he seemed to be settling but after this cut your loses and PTS. You will never really trust him and its going to be a lot of heartache if he does it again and injures a bystander. I have a four year old 14.2 cob type that I have not had time to break that I would gladly give you if he goes.
		
Click to expand...

What a very kind and generous offer . . . hats off .

P


----------



## Shysmum (2 December 2013)

Huge ((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))).


----------



## PolarSkye (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Thank you everyone. I have spoken to vet and also BHS friends at the end service ( amazing ). My hunt dont take livestock anymore so have recommended a ' farm services ' who i believe operate on behalf of. Theyre going to give me a call to do it in the next 24/48 hours to do ' the deed ' i just have to figure out the best place /etc 

There was someone on here who is friends with the breeder, have sent a PM to see if she could get him taken back, theyre not answering the phone to me.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Honey, I am so very sorry . . . but I do believe you are making the right decision.

Thinking of you . . . you are being very courageous and kind.

P


----------



## Equinus (2 December 2013)

I'm so sorry, you don't deserve to have to deal with the heartbreak and inevitable upset because the former owners wouldn't. You are very brave and entitled to bawl as much as you need.

I'm sure you have the support of everyone on here who has followed your story and hope you have a strong pair of arms available for hugs to help you through.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 December 2013)

So sorry that you're having to deal with this. Total admiration to you for putting so much time, effort and money into giving him a fair chance.


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

Thank you. waiting from the call back from the guy.. am now thinking sooner rather than better for him.. just WISH the bloody breeders would do the right thing. its such a waste. 

As for rescue horse i would love one, but sadly most are not rideable, i did go to the Heros charity but they wanted more than 1k for most of those. That said i dont think i want something else straightaway im now very wary but will PM honetpot and see wether we can work something out. but for the moment i need to concentrate on this guy and make sure everything is done right.

Is it best to leave the others in the field for this i guess.


----------



## splashnutti1 (2 December 2013)

Hi DA i have followed your story from the beggining and i am so sorry to hear this has happened. Well done for giving him the chance, you tried your best.

I totally believe you are making the right decision.
(((big hugs))) xx


----------



## Fionalex (2 December 2013)

You atleast gave him a chance, where as some people may not have. Thats worth something xx


----------



## Arizahn (2 December 2013)

DA you are absolutely right to let him go. Huge hugs. The people who sold him to you should be ashamed, even if they didn't know about this problem, the sale was recent enough that I would expect them to still feel a vested interest in what becomes of him!

We own a dog with neurological issues caused by birth trauma that have caused him to be blind. Sometimes his hearing and sense of smell will also temporarily shut down. When that happens, he acts as you have described, eyes roll up, stiffness and trembling, and yes he will bolt off in a perfectly straight line. The difference is he is a dog and can be kept on a lead, etc. Even so, we know that he may reach a point where his behaviour is not going to be manageable or his quality of life acceptable. When that happens, we will let him go.

Thinking of you, all the best and please stay safe until it has been done. Keep him stabled, give him plenty of hay and water and shut the top door. It would not surprise me if he would go over the lower door too if this occurred again whilst in the stable.


----------



## Tinypony (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Thank you. waiting from the call back from the guy.. am now thinking sooner rather than better for him.. just WISH the bloody breeders would do the right thing. its such a waste. 

As for rescue horse i would love one, but sadly most are not rideable, i did go to the Heros charity but they wanted more than 1k for most of those. That said i dont think i want something else straightaway im now very wary but will PM honetpot and see wether we can work something out. but for the moment i need to concentrate on this guy and make sure everything is done right.

Is it best to leave the others in the field for this i guess.
		
Click to expand...

I've been following your story and really feel for you.  A brave decision.

Normal advice is that it's easier on the other horses if they see what's happening and get a chance to wander over and say goodbye.  It depends on your setup though, do what works for you.

Did you see you are being offered a horse on the previous page?  There are some very kind people on this forum.  x


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

nodnod. thank you. dont want the sound to upset the others is all. yes i saw honetpots kind and generous offer and once everything has settled here i will be contacting her.


----------



## ktj1891 (2 December 2013)

Hi So sorry for what you are going through, I can't even imagine. I understand if you don't wanna talk about it but what did the vet say regarding this behaviour, did he believe it was psycological?


----------



## ihatework (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Thank you. waiting from the call back from the guy.. am now thinking sooner rather than better for him.. just WISH the bloody breeders would do the right thing. its such a waste. 

As for rescue horse i would love one, but sadly most are not rideable, i did go to the Heros charity but they wanted more than 1k for most of those. That said i dont think i want something else straightaway im now very wary but will PM honetpot and see wether we can work something out. but for the moment i need to concentrate on this guy and make sure everything is done right.

Is it best to leave the others in the field for this i guess.
		
Click to expand...

Well the breeders/dealers sound like gutless wonders that have passed on the problem for a quick buck.

I believe in Karma, you'll see yours for doing right by the horse and they will see theirs for acting like the brown stuff.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (2 December 2013)

DA, I am not sure what you are planning, but for what it is worth, We had a very sick horse in the stable a couple of weeks ago. The vet came to do the dispatch, we couldn't get her out of the stable and she was vey upset if we tried to move the others, so we left them all exactly where they were, my very sensitive 2 year old bit the vet (he was that close) but not on them got upset by the bang, they just carried on eating there hay after a very minor interruption.
Hope that helps a little. 
Hope it all goes with out any further problems. You have had a tough time.


----------



## WelshD (2 December 2013)

ihatework said:



			Well the breeders/dealers sound like gutless wonders that have passed on the problem for a quick buck.

I believe in Karma, you'll see yours for doing right by the horse and they will see theirs for acting like the brown stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is spot on.


----------



## cptrayes (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			i am now officially bawling my eyes out.
		
Click to expand...

For very good reasons!

You've had to have the guts to do what someone else would not, and you have been right royally done over moneywise. 

You have my respect and my best wishes that it comes to a swift conclusion now everything is decided.

I can't write what I feel about the people who sold you that poor horse.


----------



## ladyt25 (2 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			For very good reasons!

You've had to have the guts to do what someone else would not, and you have been right royally done over moneywise. 

You have my respect and my best wishes that it comes to a swift conclusion now everything is decided.

I can't write what I feel about the people who sold you that poor horse.
		
Click to expand...

So agree with this. The poor horse has been so badly let down and it shouldn't have been down to you to make this decision for him. God knows how long he has been suffering with this for, and I believe it is suffering as no horse should have to go through whatever this one is. It must be terrifying for it as well.

I really hope the breeders do get their comeuppance. You are saving this horse from what otherwise could be a horrible end. It is extremely sad as none of us wish for a young horse's life to end but to he kept alive sounds like no life for this poor soul :-(


----------



## MadisonBelle (2 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			For very good reasons!

You've had to have the guts to do what someone else would not, and you have been right royally done over moneywise. 

You have my respect and my best wishes that it comes to a swift conclusion now everything is decided.

I can't write what I feel about the people who sold you that poor horse.
		
Click to expand...

This absolutely!!!

You have been dealt a marked card but you are doing the right thing for this poor boy.............


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2013)

The waiting to get it done is horrible, but you are absolutely doing the right thing. I'm glad for your sake that you witnessed the second episode in its entirety as you know that he did it with no external provocation, otherwise you may have always been wondering if something happened at your yard to set him off.

If a post mortem will cost you yet more money, then don't get one done. Whilst it may give a reason for his behaviour it wouldn't change the end result and you need to recover and regroup.


----------



## ozpoz (2 December 2013)

So sorry to read this. Kudos to you for having the courage to make all the right, hard decisions, for trying again, and knowing when to stop.
Kind thoughts, xx


----------



## Caledonia (2 December 2013)

DA - I had a little mare who did this.

She was always hot and fizzy, and initially I put behaviour changes down to different routines, different fitness programmes etc. Although I did know she'd bolted with someone beforehand, it was generally considered that was rider not horse.

Without boring you with details, she started to bolt sometimes being turned out. She once seriously bolted with me on board, I thought we were heading for a double fatality as she was so out of control with herself. Then it got worse and worse until she was starting to injure herself with speedy cuts to both back legs. She also couldn't cope with the slightest wait if tied up being brought in at night, for example. Any slower than immediate rug change and in the box and she would start box walking as soon as she got into the box. 

Took her up to the vet hospital for a neurological assessment and they couldn't find anything. They looked at the videos and agreed that euthanasia was the only practical option. 

I was devastated, and tried to figure what I'd done wrong, what had I missed etc as they said it must be behavioural. I didn't get a pm done as the insurance wouldn't pay out for either the vet bills or loss of use/death and I figured once she was gone money saved would be more practical than something that may or may not have shed light. 

With hindsight (but no real knowledge) it seemed as if her adrenaline trigger was featherlight. Any anticipation had her become frantic very quickly, even in situations she knew about and had been fine in for years. So all this time I've just gone with the thought that the adrenaline 'wiring' became wrong. But like I say, it's just guesswork.

Hard as it is, you've definitely gone for the only feasible outcome. I'm just lucky that she and I got way with it for so long, as looking back I can't quite believe I kept her going as long as I did.

I don't know your horse's history, or how long you've had him, but I can't blame the previous people who owned and bred mine, it was a problem that escalated, probably initially triggered by moving from where she'd been all her life. 

Really sorry for you. It's incredibly difficult. :-(


----------



## Ibblebibble (2 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			For very good reasons!

You've had to have the guts to do what someone else would not, and you have been right royally done over moneywise. 

You have my respect and my best wishes that it comes to a swift conclusion now everything is decided.

I can't write what I feel about the people who sold you that poor horse.
		
Click to expand...

absolutely this, CPT has written what i was struggling to put into words. x


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 December 2013)

I am so sorry for you OP.  The horse is lucky he ended up with someone who can help him in the appropriate way, you have my and, as has been seen on the earlier comments, everyone else's utmost respect.


----------



## claracanter (2 December 2013)

OP, you are coping so well with what has been thrown at you by these unscrupulous people. You are absolutely doing the right thing, the only responsible thing that any self respecting horse lover would do. Although it is an awful end to all the excitement and promise of getting a new horse, it could have been a million times worse . Did your vet shed any light on what might be causing it?


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

Thanks you Caledonia, that is a very brave post and a very unique insight. I am feeling xactly the kind of emotions and neither the vet nor me nor anyone can say what is causing this. i tried to get a pic before of the eye rolling thing but couldnt get one. hes still doing it. Hes safe in the stable and hes being visited at 9:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Amymay (2 December 2013)

We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## cambrica (2 December 2013)

OP I am so saddened to read this  My heart really goes out to you.
This is not normal behaviour and the eye rolling would make me very worried. Regardless as to whether its neurological or psychological he does sound like a ticking time bomb.
How anyone could sell on a horse like this and sleep at night is beyond me so I hope they get they're come'uppence !
Sometimes its almost as though these things happen for a reason - and maybe the reason is you  Maybe it is his good fortune to be with someone who cares deeply and shows him love and kindness when he needs it the most. xxx


----------



## YasandCrystal (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Thanks you Caledonia, that is a very brave post and a very unique insight. I am feeling xactly the kind of emotions and neither the vet nor me nor anyone can say what is causing this. i tried to get a pic before of the eye rolling thing but couldnt get one. hes still doing it. Hes safe in the stable and hes being visited at 9:30 tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

DA try to video the eye thing on your phone if you can. As I said in my PM to you - I would be taking these breeders to court - they are despicable people to be putting you through this danger and heartache. A video and statement from your vet and from anyone else who has witnessed his behaviour (document it all with dates and time) will be needed. Please make them pay for this financially at least. They have shown they have no conscience.


----------



## Adopter (2 December 2013)

Just want to send hugs, will be thinking of you tomorrow morning.

Hope you have people around to support you, you have had to make one of the hardest decisions, such a desperately sad situation, but there is only one safe solution.


----------



## Mariposa (2 December 2013)

I have nothing really that I can add, apart from to say I think you are being hugely brave and kind in your decision. I am so sorry you're going through this, and my thoughts are with you - you are showing him kindness where others have simply passed the buck, and for that you really have my respect, and my sympathy for this situation.


----------



## MyBoyChe (2 December 2013)

Id just like to add my sympathies to those already offered and to say I agree completely with all who have said it is the best thing for everyones safety, not least this poor horse.  An awful situation for you to have found yourself in but how brave and amazing you are being in doing the right thing by him, the poor lad.  I do hope that the sellers get their come uppance in whatever form that may be, some folk just have absolutely no regard for anyone or anything, it truly is all about the money!!  Will be thinking about you tomorrow along with most of this forum it seems and hope all goes as well as is possible ((())) x


----------



## Saneta (2 December 2013)

Can't stop thinking about you and what you are having to endure.  I really hope you have a good friend of two supporting you right now... difficult as it is, I hope your vet will gather as much evidence as possible, to enable you to take the seller to court and stop him putting any future innocent buyers through the hell you've been through, let alone the poor horse.


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

Thanks to each and every person who has commented. the support is overwhelming. as for the breeders ive spoken to legal people and bhs helpline if i put him down i cant return him so therefore it would be hard to get money back. its not about the money anyway its about his future. I know i can go and start proceedings in small claims but i dont have much chance of winning because im doing the right thing by him.


----------



## MiniMilton (2 December 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this. You have given him a chance, and I think you were very very brave to do that. Most wouldn't have even considered putting themselves at risk to give him that chance.


----------



## TrasaM (2 December 2013)

You've done your best and given him a chance. I'm so sorry that it's all ending like this. Keep strong xx


----------



## Queenbee (2 December 2013)

I've followed but not posted before, DA, you're being immensely brave and compassionate.  I'm truly sorry for you and will be thinking of you.  I know your heart is breaking, and your confidence has been knocked by this horse, and you've been ripped off and will be left with a lot less cash and no horse, but I for one am glad he found someone like you xxxx


----------



## Annagain (2 December 2013)

Im so sorry to read this. I'm not normally one for posting exactly what others are saying, I normally think there's no point in repeating it but in this case I think there is, especially if you're finding comfort in these posts. You did the right thing in giving him that carefully managed second chance and you're doing the right thing in letting him go now. I can only hope I'd have the same bravery and decency to do everything you have done from the moment you got this horse if I was in the same situation. I'll be thinking of both you and him in the morning


----------



## merrymeasure (2 December 2013)

Been following this, and I am so desperately sorry for what you have gone through with this poor horse. You are making the right decision,the breeders of this poor soul should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves.I have huge respect for you, you have given him a chance, and I am sorry it has to end like this for you. But he will be in a better place, where he and no-one else will get hurt.You have been taken for a ride by these people, and now have to face this, something that they should have faced and not passed the buck. I shall be thinking of you tomorrow, your kindness and bravery with this poor horse is to be commended.You certainly never failed him, others have done that. I hope you will be able to get some redress, though that won't make up for all the heartache you have been through. Keep strong, you are the one thing that this poor horse needs now, and I wish you well x


----------



## Caledonia (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Thanks to each and every person who has commented. the support is overwhelming. as for the breeders ive spoken to legal people and bhs helpline if i put him down i cant return him so therefore it would be hard to get money back. its not about the money anyway its about his future. I know i can go and start proceedings in small claims but i dont have much chance of winning because im doing the right thing by him.
		
Click to expand...

This is the get out clause that saves vendors/dealers and drives me mad. 

The damaged horses that end up with people like you that do the right thing are the lucky ones. As are those that go to people that can't bear the thought of returning a horse because of the consequences either to the horse, or to another purchaser. 

The law is wrong here inasmuch the purchaser doing the right thing by the horse supports the irresponsible action by the vendor who gets off scot free and the purchaser bears the financial and emotional cost. Horses need to be classed as sentient beings in the eyes of the law, not just as objects of trade.

It's awful for you. Get tomorrow out the way, and then think about what you can do. I guess as you have police involvement in the first incident then you will have a reasonable chance of success. Maybe some subtle word of mouth warnings about the breeders might not go amiss either. 

Thinking of you for tomorrow.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (2 December 2013)

Also don't usually post if it has already been said but I know how hard this decision is. You have 144 responses here, all of which support your decision. This from posters with widely varying views on PTS, welfare and horse-care. I think that speaks volumes.

Good luck OP!


----------



## cambrica (2 December 2013)

DA, do you have someone to be with you tomorrow? Please tell me you have xx


----------



## Mia&Vin (2 December 2013)

Well done for making such a brave decision in the horses best interests. It does sound like something is wrong in his head with the eyes rolling back thing, some sort of seizure maybe 

Edited to add a very quick google mentioned brain tumor and the eye rolling in same article, he is very lucky to have someone to do the right thing by him


----------



## YasandCrystal (2 December 2013)

A friend in my village lost her dear mare to colic and strangely that blind bolted before it collapsed. The vet put it down the immense pain from a torsion in the large intestine. So intense pain from something like a brain tunour could well be the reason.
Good vibes and hugs to you DA xxx


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

Thank you all. Yes i have a friend coming who will hold him if i lose my bottle.


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

mia can you send me the link on that please?

and yes, i did have police involvement in the first incident they were lovely and drove me home when they saw how bad i was limping and that i was 5.5 miles from home. so they should have a record. im going to deal with him now, then think about what do do later.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Thank you all. Yes i have a friend coming who will hold him if i lose my bottle.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you won't be on your own. He will thank you forever for helping have a peaceful and dignified finish to his life. He was lucky you brought him. Will be thinking off you


----------



## MuddyTB (2 December 2013)

Good luck DA.

Nothing helpful to say but I've been following your progress too. Like everyone else, I think you've done everything right by this horse and it's an awful situation and a tough decision you've had to make. Hugs for tomorrow.


----------



## Merrymoles (2 December 2013)

Didn't post before as had no useful advice to add but want to say it sounds exactly the right decision and I am sending you cyber support in the hope that the kind comments by all those who have posted will be of some comfort.


----------



## babymare (2 December 2013)

Oh hun im so so sorry but what a brave person you are. Your comment in a reply about not paasing him on. Thats is a brave and compassionate statement. To make the decision so responsibly is credit to you. please have someone with you and hold your head up for being someone who gave him a chance but ultimatly took responsibility for him to not be passed from pillar to post. Im shedding tearsfor you and just want to give you a hug. X x x


----------



## fattylumpkin (2 December 2013)

GL DA, I'm sorry it came to this, but you're making the brave decision x


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (2 December 2013)

Nothing useful to say but I just wanted to send hugs, will be thinking of you in the morning x


----------



## Chestnut horse (2 December 2013)

This is such a very sad post, the people who sold this poor horse to you are ruthless...... they should have taken this poor boy back when you originally contacted them. They must know of this strange and dangerous behaviour. Deep Shame on them for not standing up and saying 'yes we love this boy please return him' - instead they have left it up to you to find the moral courage to make the very disturbing decision of having pts. You have made the right decision but of course it doesn't make it any easier on you, if the people who sold him to you are reading this - then I say 'Grow some!!!!! honor your obligations and take poor horse back'.
Good Luck OP I will be sending you and horse healing vibes xx


----------



## Biglets Mummy (2 December 2013)

Hi, Just wanted to say I am thinking of you and sending hugs. You are so brave and doing the right thing for this horse. Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Clodagh (2 December 2013)

All the best for tomorrow. I would name and shame the breeders, I know you can't on here but I think you can on facebook? What about the Epona Stars website? Just a thought.


----------



## leflynn (2 December 2013)

I haven't commented as I have no idea where to help other than to say you are a very brave selfless person willing to do the right thing by the poor horse despite your own needs.  Will be thinking of you, I hope the support on here and along with your friend will help you through a tough time x


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

If theyre reading this, they have until 9:30 tomorrow morning to take him back. just take him and forget the money and do the right thing by him.


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

they unfriended me on FB - they were on a restricted profile anyway but speaks volumes. i think they know whats going to happen.


----------



## hayinamanger (2 December 2013)

We'll all be thinking of you tomorrow, DA, this has been a truly awful experience for you.  

The unspeakable people who sold you this poor horse should be accountable.  Keep everything relating to the sale and get a vet's report and any report available from the Police, neighbours/witnesses.  Someone known to the breeders must have heard comments or discussions about this horse bolting, maybe you could try to trace any staff, their farrier, anyone you can think of?


----------



## Fellewell (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Thank you. waiting from the call back from the guy.. am now thinking sooner rather than better for him.. just WISH the bloody breeders would do the right thing. its such a waste. 

As for rescue horse i would love one, but sadly most are not rideable, i did go to the Heros charity but they wanted more than 1k for most of those. That said i dont think i want something else straightaway im now very wary but will PM honetpot and see wether we can work something out. but for the moment i need to concentrate on this guy and make sure everything is done right.

Is it best to leave the others in the field for this i guess.
		
Click to expand...

These breeders wouldn't recognise 'the right thing' if it bit them on the proverbial. They know he's suffering, they know you're struggling and still they do nothing. I've seen pond life with more scruples. Their deafening silence is absolute proof that they knowingly mis-sold you this horse.
Don't think of his death as a waste. It is damage limitation and the only option left to you in these circumstances.
I hope you take comfort in the knowledge that thanks to you alone, after tomorrow, no one will ever fail him again. Stay strong.


----------



## sarahann1 (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			they unfriended me on FB - they were on a restricted profile anyway but speaks volumes. i think they know whats going to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Cowards, that's all they are, greedy, irresponsible, cowards. Feel so sorry for you ending up in such a crappy situation.


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

now theyve unfriended me i cant see the FB post about the girl talking about a bolting horse and no way to know/prove wether it was him or not and theyre not likely to tell me thr truth anyway! Can get all of those pretty easily and no staff its a family operation. theyre pretty ' oldskool ' in the way they do things. I hav 2 HHo'ers who guessed who the breeders were and knew them one had lovely things to say, the other less than lovely things. the one who had lovely things to say had 2 off of them, and are not related to my boy ( did check, different stallion and mare but same breeders )


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

i did however screencap it!


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			they unfriended me on FB - they were on a restricted profile anyway but speaks volumes. i think they know whats going to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Hope they can sleep at night knowing what they did. Horrible people. You are doing right thing just remember that


----------



## hayinamanger (2 December 2013)

Go after them, any way you can.


----------



## YasandCrystal (2 December 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			Go after them, any way you can.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with this even moreso as they are a business. Epona Stars on FB was set up to undcover dodgy dealers and make people aware.


----------



## MiniMilton (2 December 2013)

I believe in Karma. They breeders will get whats coming to them eventually, and DigitalAngel at some stage you will be rewarded for your honesty, bravery and sense of responsibility.

I hope there is legally some way to make the breeder accountable for their dishonesty, but in the short term the safety of the people around you is of primary concern. I feel so sorry for the horse, but there is clearly something wrong and by PTS you will save it from some horrific accident which is surely only a matter of time away.


----------



## Fools Motto (2 December 2013)

Just to say, thinking of you. x


----------



## Saneta (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			If theyre reading this, they have until 9:30 tomorrow morning to take him back. just take him and forget the money and do the right thing by him.
		
Click to expand...




digitalangel said:



			i did however screencap it!
		
Click to expand...

Good on yer girl!!!!  Even if you don't win any court case, the breeders will be named and shamed via the press, so a result of sorts if it saves one other person going through the same as you.  Last Christmas eve, someone was killed not far from here, when he collided with 3 horses loose on the dual carriageway at night.  It was very very distressing for the emergency services who had to deal with the carnage and of course, for the poor family of the deceased...


----------



## Allover (2 December 2013)

Have been following your posts DA and just want to say how sorry I am for you right now. I hope it all goes as well as possible and I shall be thinking of you, xx


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 December 2013)

Can't say any more than has already been said. Well done for being the one to do the right thing by him. His breeder is scum, plain and simple. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Hugs xx


----------



## EventingMum (2 December 2013)

Nothing we can say will help but you are an admirable person and this must be so difficult for you.  Many would shy away from the brave decision you have made but you have had the courage to do the right thing - well done.  

Many years ago we had a livery pony who would suddenly stand like a statue in the field rolling her eyes and then start blindly galloping round with no regard for her own safety and did go through fences on occassions. - it was very dangerous when she took one of her turns and would run into other horses and there was no way of catching her. The vet reckoned either a tumour or epilepsy type problem but the owner didn't want to consider the safety issue and thought the best plan was just not to ride her. They moved away so I never heard what happened long term. However I do know how awful it was to see the pony when she running blindly and you have my utmost sympathy and respect.


----------



## crabbymare (2 December 2013)

Total respect to you for doing the right thing for the horse. personally I would not worry too much about the other horses and would have it done in a quiet place thats convenient to you. reason being that you have not had him long and he is the one needing a buddy rather than him having been in an established herd for a longer period of time and having friends who would miss him. hope that makes sense and I will be another thinking about you tomorrow. get the tears out and then relief will take over and you will know that you did the right thing in stopping him ever hurting (or worse) himself or people. hugs


----------



## wyrdsister (2 December 2013)

So sorry, DA. Nothing more to add to what's been said, just agreeing that you're doing the right thing and hoping all goes as smoothly as possible tomorrow. Look after yourself.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 December 2013)

Saneta said:



			Good on yer girl!!!!  Even if you don't win any court case, the breeders will be named and shamed via the press, so a result of sorts if it saves one other person going through the same as you.  Last Christmas eve, someone was killed not far from here, when he collided with 3 horses loose on the dual carriageway at night.  It was very very distressing for the emergency services who had to deal with the carnage and of course, for the poor family of the deceased...
		
Click to expand...

I remember that poor mare was in foal. Not far from me either. Also it weren't the first time they got out either


----------



## Mia&Vin (2 December 2013)

Just reading this thread, I hope its some comfort on a difficult day that iv never known such support from every person on a thread in such a decision. I  think its far to say everyone will be thinking of you xx


----------



## mustardsmum (2 December 2013)

Just wanted to add my support because your sense of responsibility is outstanding and I admire your courage, shame the people who sold you this poor horse didn't have the same qualities. Sending virtual support, hugs and thoughts for tomorrow. x


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

Oh my goodness eventing mum ive caught him doing this standing like a statue in the field and rolling his eyes. almost like hes trying to look at his ears or the sky above him. 

Im so overwhelmed with all the lovely thoughts on here. You guys are amazing.  as expected nothing back from the breeder. the only bit that i cracked up at was making his feeds up tonight. In the morning ill make him a big bowl of nuts as well so he has something to concentrate on. IM keeping the horses in until its over as they will probably run around ( they do when the beaters are about ) Had lovely chat with livery tonight too ( thank you you know who you are <3 ) and now its just a case of wait until morning.

Its not been easy and my sharer asked tonight if there was another way. there really isnt. i wish for his sake there was.


----------



## Mahoganybay (2 December 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow, not pleasant but the right thing to do xx


----------



## meesha (2 December 2013)

There is no doubt you are making the right decision.  You are saving him from a horrible painful end, the injuries he could sustain if he does it again don't want thinking about and the end result would be the same.  I did offer a safe field but I agree with your post where u say that if he wants out he will go no matter what.  You are doing the only thing you can, will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

Yep i put him in my ' safest' field with 5ft high post and rail and he still left. Here is a rubbish pic. you cn see him there out with his buddy with my old girl in the foreground. you can see its 4 rail 5ft post and rail that the old owner put in because she had a fence jumper herself. It couldnt be any safer for him


----------



## Shantara (2 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Hope they can sleep at night knowing what they did. Horrible people. You are doing right thing just remember that
		
Click to expand...

There is NO way I'd be able to sleep  How can someone turn a blind eye!? Gives me goosebumps of horror.

I'm so so so sorry OP, I've followed your threads about this horse and I was hoping beyond hope that it would all work out ok 
I'm never usually in the "PTS" camp, but it really sounds like you're doing the right thing. I'm wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## diamonddogs (2 December 2013)

I'll be thinking of you in the morning, DA. Glad you got in touch with Friends At The End - they really are fantastic, and if you or your friend can't cope, they'll send someone along to hold him for you.

You're being very brave, and you should be proud of yourself, firstly for giving him a chance, and secondly for releasing him from his torment. Remember, horses don't understand "dead", and you know that everyone around him will no longer be in danger, and he'll be free from whatever demons are chasing him.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do about the breeder - maybe you'll just have to let it go and try and move on, but I really hope you can make sure this git gets his comeuppance.

xxx


----------



## Spring Feather (2 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			If theyre reading this, they have until 9:30 tomorrow morning to take him back. just take him and forget the money and do the right thing by him.
		
Click to expand...

I would post this, on Public, on your FB page.  I am totally astounded that a breeder would just wipe their hands of a horse which they brought into this world.


----------



## spookypony (2 December 2013)

I'm so sorry for you; my thoughts both for you and you horse tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## HollyWoozle (2 December 2013)

Sending you a lot of hugs. So sorry that you're in this horrible situation... I can only commend you for having given this poor horse the best of chances and for doing the best thing by him. You can at least hold your head high and say you did the right thing for him when others wouldn't. In my opinion it's absolutely the right decision to ensure the safety of him and those around him. 

He won't know what's happening. A good breakfast and some friendly company and he will be none the wiser but soon pain and panic-free.


----------



## Po Knee (2 December 2013)

I am sure we will all be thinking of you tomorrow morning. Such a sad,sad situation - I feel for you and I feel for him. You are beyond any doubt doing the right thing, just think of it being the kindest thing you could do for him. He is truly fortunate having found you, someone who will put his needs above their own.


----------



## YasandCrystal (2 December 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I would post this, on Public, on your FB page.  I am totally astounded that a breeder would just wipe their hands of a horse which they brought into this world.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you Springfeather - I would be VERY wary of buying an appy from any breeder now and I would say the same to any friends too.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (2 December 2013)

I am so sorry to read your very sad post DA, you are doing the right thing for your horse,as heartbreaking as it is, its the right thing,will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Regandal (2 December 2013)

I'm just glad that this poor horse got to spend his last days on earth with a caring human being, and has known some love.  Not the scum who sold him to you.  He was meant to come to you DA.  Be thinking of you tomorrow.  XX


----------



## alijane (2 December 2013)

Just wanted to add that I've been following this and think you are such a brave and responsible person. Please take comfort that you are doing the kindest thing for him. Hope you get a decent nights sleep, and you have a huge amount of people thinking of you tomorrow. x


----------



## {97702} (2 December 2013)

Another who has been following the story without commenting - well done DA, you are very brave and are (in my opinion) doing totally the right thing by this horse.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning x


----------



## Puppy (2 December 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			Agree with you Springfeather - I would be VERY wary of buying an appy from any breeder now and I would say the same to any friends too.
		
Click to expand...

I would be interested to know the name of the horse's sire and dam.... Not least because then when anyone googles them, they will come across this thread! 


I hope tomorrow goes as smoothly as it can, DA. Thinking of you


----------



## Ladyinred (2 December 2013)

Will be thinking of you. xx

Sadly not anything anyone can say to make you feel better. But this is the only responible course open to you. I have known one who would suddenly stand and roll his eyes and then take off blindly.. it was slightly less worrying because he was a very chunky boy who wouldn't/couldn't jump fences but heaven help anyone in his path.


----------



## Turks (2 December 2013)

Puppy said:



			I would be interested to know the name of the horse's sire and dam.... Not least because then when anyone googles them, they will come across this thread! 


I hope tomorrow goes as smoothly as it can, DA. Thinking of you 

Click to expand...

V good point. Hang on in there DA and thank g no-one was seriously hurt.


----------



## Spring Feather (2 December 2013)

Good post further up.

DA what is the name of the sire and dam of this horse?


----------



## Shysmum (2 December 2013)

Thinking of you tonight, and will be in the morning.  stay strong (((((( hugs ))))))


----------



## digitalangel (2 December 2013)

In going to post tomorrow hIs name once it's all done inwantto give breeders every chance to contact me . Sent last ditch text but no reply .


----------



## RubysGold (2 December 2013)

Have been following this since the first post, Im so so sorry its come to this DA  
I definitely think you are doing the right thing though, Ill be thinking of you


----------



## Noodles_3 (2 December 2013)

I've been following your posts and I have nothing useful to say unfortunately but I wanted to add that you are a remarkable person.

Im so sorry for all you've been through with this horse and I'm sorry for him too but you have made the right decision. As hard as it is, it's the only option.

Massive hugs to you and the horse. Will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 December 2013)

Been following this but not commented til now.
I have just had a horse PTS that had the potential to be incredibly dangerous...it was a really tough call but the relief was palpable. It takes guts to do what you are doing...sending a hug, will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (2 December 2013)

Another who is thinking of you. The right decision for the poor boy...does sound neurological which must be frightening for him as well as dangerous to himself & others. He is lucky to have found a kind courageous owner who cares for him enough to perform that last act of kindness. He will be at peace. 
As for the breeders....there are no words to describe them without me being banned. I hope that they     can be held accountable. 
Sending big hugs & will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## maree t (2 December 2013)

I will be thinking of you tomorrow, no experience of this but I would be doing the same in your shoes.
Wait until you can catch your breath then go get the breeders arses over a fire !!


----------



## Feival (2 December 2013)

Sorry, write a long post then saw the decision had been made. Well done on doing the safest thing for all involved. Sorry it's come to this. And good on you for going after the breeders. X


----------



## Elsbells (2 December 2013)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow ((((hugs))))


----------



## patchwork puzzle (3 December 2013)

I will be thinking of you today as will so many others here. You are doing exactly the right thing for him, you and everyone else that could possibly end up injured as a result of his behaviour. Big hugs for you. x


----------



## babymare (3 December 2013)

In my thoughts today hun. Please remember you are showing the compassion and responsibilty this horse needs. hugs x x x


----------



## OldNag (3 December 2013)

In my thoughts too. Brave decision, but the right one. Hugs.


----------



## Jenna1406 (3 December 2013)

I think we are all thinking of you today and the right and brave decision you have made for this poor boy.  I hope it all goes as well as this situation can.

***HUGS***


----------



## digitalangel (3 December 2013)

i need them. i actually feel sick. 

feel like ive failed him somehow. not rational i know.


----------



## Templebar (3 December 2013)

Hi there, sorry i have not read everything as i dont have time right now. But i assume you are having him Pts. I think by the sounds of things it is the best decision for all concerned and after reading your post this time i wondered if he might have a brain tumour and be causing something like bouts of epilepsy which is making him bolt like that. If you are having pts are you having a post mortem? I know its probably not worth it i just thought if they could find something then it may put you at ease that you are doing the right thing.

I will read it all later but hope everything goes ok and we are all here for you.


----------



## Dollysox (3 December 2013)

Not commented before but I've been reading your story over the past few days.  You are absolutely doing the right thing. Sending you as many hugs as you need to get through today.  I completely admire your care and compassion for this horse. You have not failed him in the slightest - you gave him a chance.  Not everyone would have done that.  Thinking of you.


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			i need them. i actually feel sick. 

feel like ive failed him somehow. not rational i know.
		
Click to expand...

Not rational - but totally normal from anyone who cares.  Have only just caught up on this - and I think you have made the absolutely right decision.  A bolt under rider could be green horse getting a fright - and it might be curable.  A random bolt from the field is NOT normal - if I had to guess I'd put money on it being a brain tumour.


----------



## babymare (3 December 2013)

No hun you havent failed him in anyway. Please hold in your head that he will find peace. but lovey i know what you are going through. Be strong hun and kind to yourself x x


----------



## tallyho! (3 December 2013)

Just caught up on this thread... thoughts with you this morning.


----------



## cundlegreen (3 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			i need them. i actually feel sick. 

feel like ive failed him somehow. not rational i know.
		
Click to expand...

You are doing the right thing and being a responsible horse owner. When the time comes, I think you will feel real relief that he is not going to be passed on to somebody else, and go through the whole cycle again. I made the decision some years ago, to put down a 5 year old, who wasn't as bad as yours, but, through bad handling, had no self preservation, and would go through anything in a flight reflex. I COULD have sold him at a market to get back some of my money, but couldn't put him or anybody who might buy him through that trauma. Hope all goes well.


----------



## EventingMum (3 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			i need them. i actually feel sick. 

feel like ive failed him somehow. not rational i know.
		
Click to expand...

Totally understand how you're feeling, it's human nature even though deep down you know you're doing the right thing.  Read through what everyone has said on here and remember the respect and support shown - YOU ARE DOING THE RIGHT THING and moreover are an incredibly brave and caring person to do so, putting the horse's wellbeing before your own hurt and financial loss.

I hope you have support around you at this time and can also treat yourself to some "me" time and spoil yourself a little - you deserve it x


----------



## LovesCobs (3 December 2013)

You're a brave and brilliant person
My thoughts are with you today xxx


----------



## digitalangel (3 December 2013)

Thank you EVERYONE. i wish i could buy you all a tin of roses and quality street. every posts means a lot and is keeping me together right now.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (3 December 2013)

Huge, huge hugs, u lovely brave person Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suestowford (3 December 2013)

You haven't failed him, you really haven't.
Thinking of you this morning...


----------



## Amymay (3 December 2013)

It's 9.30 and you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Jenna1406 (3 December 2013)

amymay said:



			It's 9.30 and you're in my thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

This!

Sending lots of hugs. xxx


----------



## Caol Ila (3 December 2013)

Thinking of you.  You're definitely doing the right thing for this poor horse, making sure the buck stops with you and that he won't end up passed on to another unsuspecting horse owner by unscrupulous dealers or causing a major wreck.


----------



## iconique (3 December 2013)

Not commented before, but wanted to say thinking of you, read the posts and admire you for taking the difficult but best path for both you and the horse.  Hope it was a peaceful end. Lxxx


----------



## JLD (3 December 2013)

thinking of you now and have been all morning. you are brave and responsible, kind and compassionate. if there were more like you in this world, it would be a better place. you have done such a service to this horse and all around you. he is at peace.


----------



## SadKen (3 December 2013)

I've also been thinking about you this morning.  You didn't fail. You succeeded in being a responsible and caring owner.  I have a great deal of admiration for you.


----------



## Zero00000 (3 December 2013)

DA your an incredible lady, you tried all you could to help him, but he was a 'free spirit'

Thinking of you today, he is no longer in pain


----------



## Foxy girl (3 December 2013)

Been following the post and completely agree that you are doing the right thing, and are a strong person for doing so. I had my mare pts with suspected neurological problems as a result of ragwort poisoning. She was a danger to me and my family and although I felt the guilt, I also felt relief that I could control when she went, rather than rescuing her from underneath a car, or dealing with the aftermath of her injuring someone.

Huge hugs today ((((((( )))))))


----------



## 3Beasties (3 December 2013)

Hope it went as well as it could do.  You made absolutely the right decision and didn't fail him at all, quite the opposite actually.  You had the guts to do the right thing for him,  you have given him a dignified end and stopped the suffering.


----------



## alliersv1 (3 December 2013)

I'm another that has been quietly following this story.
So sorry for you that is turned out like it did, but thank goodness you have done the right thing by him. You tried your best, and that's all you could do. Sometimes there are things that are just out of our control.
I'm presuming that considering the time, he has gone now. I hope everything went as well as possible. 
Big hugs to you.


----------



## digitalangel (3 December 2013)

Thank you everyone.

It is done.

I hope now he is in a better place. Hunt/Knackerman very kind and compassionate. Very quick with everything. 

He didnt bleed one bit and hunt man said very very unusual.


----------



## Amymay (3 December 2013)

And now look after yourself xxxx


----------



## digitalangel (3 December 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?643775-R-I-P-Corae-Damien


----------



## Suechoccy (3 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Thank you everyone.
It is done.
I hope now he is in a better place. Hunt/Knackerman very kind and compassionate. Very quick with everything. 
He didnt bleed one bit and hunt man said very very unusual.
		
Click to expand...

You've totally done the right thing by this horse and the only thing a responsible owner could do by this horse too.  Big virtual hugs to you.  Irrational dangerous unexplained behaviour makes me wonder about brain tumour or something else neurological.  

Look after yourself, be gentle on yourself, we are all here for you.


----------



## Dunlin (3 December 2013)

I'm another who has followed your story from the start. I just want to say I am sorry but you really did do the best thing for him and you had the patience of a saint. There was some unexplained underlying cause for all of this and I doubt you would have ever got to the bottom of it so it was definitely best to put an end to it.

Sleep tight Corae Damien and hugs Angel.


----------



## misterjinglejay (3 December 2013)

Just caught up with this, and just wanted to offer hugs. Like everyone else has said, you've been so brave throughout this whole ordeal. 
You can rest now, knowing you've done the right thing. xxx


----------



## Mithras (3 December 2013)

Have been following this, and I don't see what else you could have done.  At least the problem will not be passed onto someone else, or some poor person trampled or some motorist injured or worse by a bolting horse.

It was obvious from your very first post that you saw something so disturbing in his behaviour that you knew something more serious was wrong than a horse simply being unsettled in new surroundings and panicing.

I don't know if you are getting an autopsy, but it does sound neurological.

I don't see what else you could have done.


----------



## digitalangel (3 December 2013)

Hi Thanks,

I decided ( and this does sound harsh i know ) to ' not throw good money after bad' as it were, and not have a PM done because even if i did know it wouldnt have changed the outcome. I honestly think given what the hunstman said that there was something ' in his head ' physically, but even if it wasnt he was a product of his environment/ upbringing and i dont think anyone could have changed that.


----------



## Amymay (3 December 2013)

I can understand that.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (3 December 2013)

Digital Angel for what its worth I think you are right not to spend anymore money in this sad situation.
Hope you are ok


----------



## Allover (3 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Thank you EVERYONE. i wish i could buy you all a tin of roses and quality street. every posts means a lot and is keeping me together right now.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have given everyone following these posts far more than a box of chocolates already so far. You have touched my heart with the way you have handled yourself and your horse. I hope to god if I am ever in your situation I cope with it half as well as you have done. Hope you are doing OK, xx


----------



## Rollin (3 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			i need them. i actually feel sick. 

feel like ive failed him somehow. not rational i know.
		
Click to expand...

"Hope burns eternal in the human heart."  It is that hope which makes you think you have failed, when of course you have not.  You have done the best thing possible for this poor horse and those he put at risk.  I think the replies on this forum show just how much respect you have from other horse lovers.  Imagine if he had gone to someone less caring than you?

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## skint1 (3 December 2013)

I think you're doing the right thing for him, I am so sorry for what you have been through and I admire you because its not an easy thing to do x


----------



## _GG_ (3 December 2013)

DA, I am so sorry that it was you who had to make the decision and go through this morning, but...I am very glad the breeders didn't take him back. He was lucky to have you there to make the tough decision which was, ultimately, the best decision for him. Had he gone back to the breeders, who knows what would have become of him 

Your horses are lucky to have you.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 December 2013)

amymay said:



			I can understand that.
		
Click to expand...

Me too .


----------



## Spot_On (3 December 2013)

I am sorry to hear it had to come to this. As hard as it was, you tried everything you could, what is harder is we just want to make things better, but sometimes there is nothing we can do.

Hugs xx


----------



## thinkitwasjune (3 December 2013)

I have followed this story but haven't commented until now. Just wanted to say that I am so impressed with the kindness and compassion you have shown, you have absolutely done the best thing for this horse. I'm amazed by the support shown by total strangers on here, hopefully that will be of some comfort to you. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Holly Hocks (3 December 2013)

Just caught up with this - I remember your first thread about him bolting.  You have done the right thing which is something the breeders should have done instead of trying to get the last penny out of him.   Sometimes there is no cure for things.  Look after yourself. xx


----------



## mirage (3 December 2013)

Be kind to yourself,if there were more people like you,the world would be a better place.You did the right thing.x


----------



## MissGee (3 December 2013)

A very hard, sad and very brave decision to make - but truly the right one. 

Don't beat yourself up - be kind to yourself! 

Well done - a true horse person you are  

MASSIVE HUGS xx


----------



## Mariposa (3 December 2013)

A horrible decision to make, but the right and more compassionate one. Big hugs to you, you did him a kindness than no one else had. Sending good vibes


----------



## Fransurrey (3 December 2013)

It's not often I'm moved to tears by this forum, but I've just caught up with this. I really think you did the right thing. Hugs to you and I do hope you get some comeback with the dealer.I know the horse has been put to sleep, but they were given every opportunity to respond and we're talking about a public liability that had already required police intervention. 

Whatever you decide to do from now, look after yourself. Xx


----------



## Mahoganybay (3 December 2013)

Very brave, he is at peace, be kind to yourself now xx


----------



## firm (3 December 2013)

From your description that he was doing something that appeared like trying to look at his ears , it sounds like he had what they call in App breeding "sky eyes" which some fewspots suffer from
You can find out about it on the Appaloosa Project. This is what they say :

"Do all Appaloosas diagnosed with CSNB have the same degree of vision during the day? Is their day vision the same as or different from horses that donâ&#8364;&#8482;t have CSNB?
CSNB-affected Appaloosas likely have normal day vision, just like any other horse. Day vision is only impaired if there is some other problem with their eyes (eg. cataracts). 

 Some Appaloosas have sky eyes, where the eye tilts upward and backward from the normal position. These horses are thought to experience distorted vision. Unfortunately, there is no way to objectively test this, however, they frequently exhibit head-tilting and other unusual behaviors, and be unusually fearful of new places and objects which suggests visual abnormalities. The technical name for this disorder is &#339;strabismusâ, and it is considered a serious defect. However, many horses that exhibit this as young animals experience self-correction as they mature, such that by the time they are of riding age, their eyes move to a more normal alignment and their vision adjusts to near-normal."

http://www.appaloosaproject.info/in...user_op=view_printable&PAGE_id=31&lay_quiet=1


----------



## Luci07 (3 December 2013)

Really sorry to read this  I thought you had turned a corner.

But you did do the right thing. Knowing he has a pattern of this behaviour, you would have been distraught if he had repeated this again and hurt someone. You have been exceedingly brave and I really hope you now find peace.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (3 December 2013)

Well done DA, you've done absolutely the best thing as everyone else has said. 
What a **** situation to have been in, there are some unscrupulous barstewards about. 

After more years in the horse business than I care to remember I found myself with a fruit loop of a horse this year. I'm pretty sure he was drugged when I tried him, but well...

Anyway, he was good on the ground, just a maniac under saddle, and, yes, we did all the checks.

I was certainly not going to pass him on as someone else's problem and was lucky enough to get him into the blood bank. 

Your horse would not have been suitable for that, too small and had behavioural issues.

Really, really good for you in doing what you have done. The people who sold him to you will have no conscience. We do need some regulation in the horse industry, it contributes a huge amount to the economy and so unregulated!

Well done, you may feel rubbish now but you've done the best thing.


----------



## diamonddogs (3 December 2013)

So happy he's at peace now, but I still felt a wrench in my stomach when I read your post "It is done". I really hope that karma catches up with the scumbags that hadn't the guts and humanity to do the right thing by him.

I understand completely why you didn't have the PM done - when my mare died suddenly a couple of years ago I couldn't let them do it to her, even though it might have meant the insurance wouldn't pay out without one. Luckily they did, but even if I'd known they'd refuse the claim I still wouldn't have done it. Mike from the Atherstone Hunt collected her and he was absolutely fantastic. I'd send anyone to the hunt in the same circumstances, and it sounds like your hunt were equally kind.

OK - now spend some proper time on yourself. If you're anything like me you'll have had no sleep since you got him, and stressed out wondering what he was going to do next and when.

I hope you can also find peace now, knowing he's running free over the bridge.


----------



## digitalangel (3 December 2013)

Yep blood bank is in the next village. I did consider it but theyre not taking any new horses and you are right he is too small.


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (3 December 2013)

Only just caught up with this and not posted before.  I hope you are looking after yourself as well as you looked after him DA.  So very very sad that it came to this but what a lucky horse to have ended up in your hands, expensive and heart-breaking though it has been for you.  Can't write my thoughts about the breeders and their "response" to this situation - I hope Karma does its job well. RIP lovely boy. xx


----------



## digitalangel (3 December 2013)

I have JD and coke and its helping. raising a glass to him right now.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 December 2013)

God bless you DA and god bless that wee horse. You have done the best thing for him hunny please take solace from that.


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 December 2013)

digitalangel said:



			I have JD and coke and its helping. raising a glass to him right now.
		
Click to expand...

I took dog for walk tonight and looked up to the stars and thought of him running over Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Fools Motto (3 December 2013)

Glad you have done what you had to do. You were in my thoughts today. More hugs. x


----------



## YasandCrystal (3 December 2013)

wow - 33,240 views on this thread! So DA and  Damien - so many people care x


----------



## Brummyrat (3 December 2013)

I read the start of this the other day and now the end, my darling how sorry I am for you, but you are a proper horse lover and thank God he found you to take responsibility for him.  He is at peace now, I hope you will be soon.  RIP beautiful boy, big hug to you xxxx


----------



## _jac_ (3 December 2013)

Huge hugs to you, a heartbreaking situation you were placed in and you made the bravest and most caring decision xx


----------



## Booboos (4 December 2013)

Well done for being so brave. You did the right thing for the horse and for everyone around him.

The breeder has this horse on his conscience.


----------

